# Mobile valeting power supply



## gazansteythomas (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey guys, just starting out my own mobile valeting buisness, going well so far.
At the moment Im using my vectra for my my gear. I've got an astra van which I'm restoring.

But, I have been quite fortunate in terms of customers letting me use their electric for the steam cleaner and vaccum. So I was thinking of getting a power inverter for the van. Has anyone ever been in this situation before? Is power inverter the way forward? I'm up for any suggestions 

Cheers Gaz


----------



## djgregory (Apr 2, 2013)

Generator would be better.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Nope keep on as you are.
If you take into consideration that a power tool takes roughly three times its wattage to start its one big inverter meaning extra batteries and new charging system OR one big gen set that is going to bog you down in weight


----------



## wingz123 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi mate,

Glad to hear you have set up a valeting business! I did the same before a change in circumstances led me onto trading vehicles as opposed to cleaning them! 

I used a petrol generator - had it going all day and used about £4/£5 worth of petrol - which in comparison to money earned was negligible.

It was only an unbranded generator but underneath it was a Honda generator without the badge!

Good luck


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

I got rid of my generator as I was getting complaints of the noise , so I just make sure electricity is available , water not so much as ive a tank in my van but ask ive never been refused .
your going there to provide a service , a builder for instance wouldn't have his own power supply for his mixer and that would be going all day .
if there isn't then I arrange to pick the vehicle up


----------



## apolloac (Aug 18, 2014)

I run a mobile valeting business aswell, and in the last 7 months ive only used the petrol generator twice. most people would rather let you plug into and outlet rather than put up with the noise (i give them the option tho, and they always would rather pluging in). i have a really long extension lead and that does the trick.
If its space your worried about, ive seen people take them out of the cage and tuck them in somewhere in the van/car. I think the gene would be better than an invertor tho, just more power.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I looked into mobile power a few months ago and certainly isn't viable for me for the time being. I've looked at some great suitcase type Gennys which are quiet but expensive. 

I've not had any issues plugging in. One tip though would be to get a suitable extension lead. I spent a lot of money of a fully waterproof one with in built cut out etc. too risky when water and bad weather is involved. You could damage some bodies house circuit if it isn't properly wired up/ has appropriate fusing etc.


----------



## stephen2982 (Jul 7, 2011)

I use an inverter with 2 deep cell leisure batteries, you get about an hour before having to start the van to charge them up again!


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

stephen2982 said:


> I use an inverter with 2 deep cell leisure batteries, you get about an hour before having to start the van to charge them up again!


What make and size inverter do you use and what make and size battery's are in use.


----------



## gazansteythomas (Sep 14, 2013)

trv8 said:


> What make and size inverter do you use and what make and size battery's are in use.


I'm interested as well


----------



## gazansteythomas (Sep 14, 2013)

What inverter do you use?


----------



## gazansteythomas (Sep 14, 2013)

What inverter do you use?


----------



## Gavla (Apr 10, 2014)

I use my BMW E46 Touring for my mobile business needs. I use a 6000watt modified sine power inverter with a maximum output of 12000watt. It is attached to 2 leisure battteries situated in the wheel well. The batteries are then connected to the car battery via a little unit that switches to charging the leisure batteries when the car is on.

There are various pros and cons to using the inverter. It is a very expensive setup but suits my needs perfectly. It is completely silent and very small compared to a generator. I use my karcher water pump more than my pressure washer, but the inverter runs the pressure washer fine for 2 cars and also my george vac.

I also have a battery charger which I recharge the leisure batteries with when needed.

To answer a few assumed questions...a decent modified sine inverter will cost £600+. A pure sine inverter will cost £900+. Leisure batteries with a 500 cycle life span cost from £70 to £270 depending on power output. The wattage displayed on your equipment is output wattage...you multiply this by 4 to roughly calculate the input wattage required to start the equipment. The more batteries you have in series (or the more powerful) the longer the equipment will run for...

One final note, I use the customers electricity when ever possible...

I will keep my eye on this post and will try to answer any other questions.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

1200 watts may sound big but that will run a high power 1200 watt hoover tops.
If your thinking of running two halogen lights and a polisher then forget it or learn to work in the dark. As for a compressor for a tornador / vortex FORGET it you gonna need a 3hp motor on the pressor ( thats 3000watts) that at startup is going to pop the invertor or cause a fire.
99.9% of people (even at work ) will let you plug in.
Question is how many cars are you going to do in the middle of a field with absolutely no power??


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

He said 12000 not 1200 mate


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Tired lol.


----------



## stephen2982 (Jul 7, 2011)

i use a 1500w continuous inverter, cost me about £100, and 2 110 amp leisure batteries with a split charge system!

most people use a 2000w or 3000w inverter but i have no problems!


----------

